# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  remote control "repeater"

## mic-d

I don't know what to call it really.  Maybe I'll finish my home entertainment unit in the next couple of months and it has timber doors that I'll want to keep closed most of the time.  So I need to solve the problem of remote activation for a DVD player and stereo when there's no line of sight.  I've heard there might be such a thing available to do this.  Do you know of it and what it's called? 
CHeers
Michael

----------


## renomart

Jaycar sell them. Check it out.

----------


## woodbe

Also saw a 'One For All' brand repeater setup at Dick Smith while I was there yesterday. I think it was less than $50, no idea how well it works... 
Woodbe.

----------


## mic-d

Thanks for the leads fellas.
Cheers
Michael

----------


## Guy

They are very simple to make your own. would ost about $20. Jaybar have a kit which is just a simple one zone unit, if you want to be able to do it in many roo,s have a look at xantech

----------

